# I slept with Joey Ramone



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

Non io 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho appena ordinato il libro, una biografia autorizzata (dai familiari) scritta dal fratello... il libro sara' in uscita il 1 dicembre 2009 e hollywood sta gia' preparando il film (almeno i diritti sulla storia sono stati comprati pare stiano scegliendo il cast)
Un personaggio veramente strano e affascinante, puo' non interessare il punk ma il personaggio merita attenzione ( a dire il vero la meritava molto prima che morisse pero'...)
Nato sterile, di salute cagionevole, magrissimo, altissimo (198 cm), timidissimo, riservatissimo, snobbato a scuola (pare nessuno si sia mai seduto con lui al liceo) non sembrerebbe proprio il profilo della rockstar che viene ricordata come The Godfather of Punk Rock al quale la citta' di NY ha dedicato un isolato East 2nd Street che appunto prende il nome di Joey Ramone's Place.
Romantico fino allo svenimento, la sua vita e' segnata da un tradimento... l'unica fidanzata che abbia avuto Linda, che lo pianto' in asso (fine anni '70) per sposare il suo amico e chitarrista dei Ramones, Johnny. La band e'rimasta insieme per altri 20 anni ma i due non si son piu' rivolti la parola. A parte scrivere canzoni velenose (The KKK took my baby away, Glad to see you go, I swallow my pride e tante altre) joey inizia a farsi di tutto, cioe' segue l'esempio degli altri membri, ma collassa e finisce in ospedale ( I wanna be sedated) da li si ripulisce (senza rehab eh mica cotiche), studia come giocare in borsa e si fa pure un botto di soldi ( che perdera'dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Dopo 22 anni e oltre 2200 concerti ( e zero lire) nel 1996 i Ramones si sciolgono... Joey aveva gia' il cancro da 2 anni.
Muore il 15 Aprile 2001 a 49 anni.

Valeva la pena di parlarne e' veramente un pezzo di storia.

Questo post non puo' che finire cosi:

Take it Dee Dee... One two Three Four

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FdJajqxmU


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto il titolo, mi precipitavo a farti le congratulazioni!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto il titolo, mi precipitavo a farti le congratulazioni!


E' per le larve come te che ho scritto subito non io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non faccio ancora resuscitare i morti... pero' ammetto che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto, benche' non sia proprio avvenete


----------

